# Beretta JS92F500 vs. Taurus 99SS-17



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I am looking at possibly purchasing either the Taurus 99SS-17 or the Beretta JS92F500.

How do these 2 pistols compare as far as quality / reliability is concerned ?

I notice that from the research that I have done, so far, that the price of the Beretta seems to be a bit higher than the asking price for the Taurus.

Is this one of those instances where you get what you pay for and perhaps the Beretta is a somewhat better gun or is the higher price for the Beretta just a brand name thing ?

Is the choice between these 2 pistols just a matter of personal preference and a matter of whether I would post these questions under the Taurus section or the Beretta section ?

Also, I notice that on the Taurus site that they make reference to having purchased the South American facilities of Beretta in 1980. Does this mean that these are basically the same gun that are just being manufactured under two different names in different locations ?

Thanks.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Beretta vs. Taurus*

You can find a number of opinions on the Beretta vs. Taurus issue on this forum. You posted in the appropriate place. They are not the same weapon. I, personally prefer the Beretta products and carry a 96 FS for CCW and on duty with the local S. O. When examining the respective weapons, I feel that the "improvements" that the Taurus folks immediately sought to make are not important to me, I prefer the higher quality finish and machining of the Beretta to the chunky look of the Taurus machining. Keep in mind this is my personal preference. I am completely comfortable with the safety/decocker on both my 96 and 92 as opposed to the ability to carry in condition 1. I carry safety off, round in the pipe as the trigger must be fully to the rear to release the firing pin block in the Beretta design. I have never had any type of malfunction in either weapon. Taurus has a lifetime warranty. Where Beretta offers a 1 year limited Warranty. I maintain my guns and inspect them and have not seen any problem with the 96 or the 92 I own and I shoot quite a bit. Both guns you have chosen to look at are stainless type finish, INOX for the Beretta and stainless (per the mfgs. website) I have a 96 Inox and it is an equally great shooter to my carry 96 with the Bruniton finish (black). Locally you can get a Police package black finish 92FS with three magazines included for $389.00 (over purchase for local department). That's when I purchased my 92FS. For range shooting and cost of ammo, I am happy with the 9mm and feel that it is an excellent choice for a defense round with the proper ammo selection. It's all going to come down to personal choice in the end. For me it was Beretta, they just fit me better than anything else. As to the Taurus using the Beretta tooling, they did buy the factory. Stoeger is a subsidiary or Beretta and now makes the Cougar with no change for Beretta at a great cost. If that is an issue take a look at the Cougar in 9mm. Rent and shoot both and see what works for you. You will be happiest then. Glad to see a search for an informed decision.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Stoeger is a subsidiary or Beretta and now makes the Cougar with no change for Beretta at a great cost. If that is an issue take a look at the Cougar in 9mm. Rent and shoot both and see what works for you.


:smt023

My girlfriend picked out a Stoeger Cougar in 9mm, and I purchased it for her to shoot along side myself. She loves the gun, and I think it's a good shooter as well (especially for the price). She has put 1400 rounds through it without a hiccup. :smt023:watching:

-Jeff-


----------

